# Why this nickname?



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Some of you (or most of you) have very strange and enigmatic nicknames.
How did you get your nickname?


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, in my case, my last name is Holladay, so I have often been called Doc by friends. It has just kind of stuck and I have always kind of liked it. Besides, I have always enjoyed the stories about Doc Holliday and Wyatt Earp.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've actually wondered about yours, Bert …


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine references my trade and nimble talents hence JAGWAH!

But the truth is, the only moves I have left like a cat is the ability to use a litter box.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

me+wood.

I've been called Hoss (by teammates), Scooter (by dad only), Scotty (by closest friends only). The best is Dad (by my two boys).


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I got here late.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Peter O, you do not answer the question,( what is the "O" for?) never the less I shall answer yours.
I am French, my first name is Bertrand. 
American people struggle with foreign names and especially when is more than one or two syllables in them. So to make is easier on them I shortened my name to Bert ( that they still cannot spell or pronounce, They spell it Burt. Nest time I shall choose Jack). Then later when I had to created a user name for my email and so on, I simply replaced the 'e" in Bert by a "2", the "ch" is simply the first two letters of my last name


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine refers to the unique mark a hammer face leaves on a piece of wood when you miss a nail. Years ago, almost all carpenters were in the union. Sooo, when you missed your mark, you left a UnionLabel on the wood.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"itch" 
"o" you still have issues with my nickname.
I see that I still have to make it easier just for you. LoL!

B2rtch, no "it " in there.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Snowy River is the name of my shop/business. Snowy River Woodworks. I chose this because we have lots of snow here and I have a creek/river in my backyard.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

My initials are PW, which friends still use, some of the time. Others have since started calling me Pdub and it stuck.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is the story of mine: http://timberwerksstudio.blogspot.com/2009_01_01_archive.html


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

based on my location and the fact that i'm a newbie


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Well there was already a Tony which is my real nickname-Anthony is my middle name-and I am a huge Beatles fan so I chose that-should have been Beatles plural but I was in a hurry to join up and left off the "s"-


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Because I have a lot of tools.  woodworking, wood carving, handyman etc.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

''I got here late''… LOL

thats funny - Burt ( ;o) ) I always read it as BIRCH which is one of my fav lumber.

mine is Peh-r-peh-l-le-v (Purple Lev). Lev is my last name, and in Hebrew translates to 'heart'


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

@ *b2rtch* - Well, you asked about "very strange and enigmatic nicknames" and I didn't think the first letter of my last name really qualified.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

It is what my late step son called me.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

ahhh, my mom gave it to me


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe because every time I build something for the first time, the customer always says "that's not right" or maybe because "I'm just NOT RIGHT" LOL or could it be a take off on the "Woodwright's Shop" from PBS because sometimes, I think he's just knotwright


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" "American people struggle with foreign names and especially when is more than one or two syllables in them."

I do not mean to put anyone down, but it is the experiences of foreigners, in this country, that the natives struggle with their name, ask my first wife who is Chinese. 
I worked in 27 different countries and many times I struggled with names also and I still cannot pronounce my first wife's nickname correctly: Cathy. I struggle with the "th" sound

By the way shopguryl you do not give an explanation for your nickname


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah mine is simple hooky is my surname

here in Oz all names either get lengthened or shortened

like john becomes johno and gary becomes gazza and michael becomes mick and so on

Hooky

(Purplev i like that your name is purple heart)


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

My shop is in Okalona tn. so…...Okwoodshop


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*hooky* - thanks mate!

*b2rtch* - I just think that adding that 'American people' is politically incorrect, as the mispronunciation of names and words in general is not specific to any one nation- but to humans in general - is your wife is chinese, than you should know that first hand that there are many chinese names that you wouldn't even know how to pronounce even if heard many times over. I think it all comes from us coming from different cultures where the spoken word, accents, syllables and what not are all pronounced and spoken differently, sometimes making it hard to understand each other (but that's a whole other story).

Peace!


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine came from a previous discussion site about model airplanes where I named myself "Planeman". It seemed to work for this site too.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I kinda picked up woodworking as a hobby to fill my time. That way I wouldn't get bored. So it was a way of "breaking boredom" which I switched to "boardom" since it's kinda a wood based hobby. Just a little play on words.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine is what I do best…


----------



## Triman (Aug 4, 2008)

Prior to woodworking, I use to be addicted to triathlons. I retired from that world though. I just can no longer commit those 15 to 20 hours of training each week!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine is just a phonetic spelling of my initials, K and B.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Mine has nothing to do with woodworking, : )
It is actually what is hiding all around the house
because I spend all my time in the shop.
I am not known to be a cleaning freak, 
the vacuum noise hurts my ears. LOL

Lisa


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

shopguryl, 
Sorry I was reading you rlast comment only. 
My mistake.
"foreigners" I am a US citizen


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine is from my business Rick's Rustics

Lisa-- yournickname is appropriate for woodworking as well. I have dustbunny's living in my shop. Plus the fact that while working the wood you make dust


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

First name + last initial + year of birth.

I hope I really didn't *need* to explain that.


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

My LJ name is my boyfriends LJ name + s + girl (meaning that I'm kolwdwrkr's girl) : )
I think that most people who are aware of him on this site understand my name.

HIS name- kolwdwrkr -is his initials + wdwrkr (abreviation of woodworker obviously, duhh!) lol!
His business is also called "KOL Woodworks".

Some people pronounce the kol part as "cole", but it's meant to be K-O-L Woodworks


----------



## Wintersedge (Apr 5, 2010)

Wintersedge.. was a name I was planning on using for a glass company. Just like the name and it stuck.. been using it for about 8 years as my internet handle.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually, I have two! A parishioner who was very near and dear to me at my first parish used to call me Padre and since I am an Episcopal Priest I use it on forums.

When I was born my Dad declared me a "Chip off the ol' block" and since birth I have been called Chip, but my 'real' name is Harry.


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

I am a little bit like a bird dog or a rabbit dog or a ******************** dog, but i hunt for wood instead. and no i don't howl.


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

Buffalo, my nickname from MANY moons ago when i was a biker dude, I had a beard that reached below my belt buckle,my brother called me buffalo and it stuck like good glue ! My business name is Buffalo woodworks , and the 689, well ..do the math..(smirk)..


----------



## RudyReyes (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to use ImL0st as a nick with a computer group I belonged to .. but I ain't l0st no more <grin>! I'm happy to be here and hope I can pick up a few tips here and there from some of you.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use my given name cuz all the really cool nick names were taken. And…..I'm about as creative as an 8/32 screw.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

kolwdwrksgirl, I always said to myself Cool-woodworker. Kool.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I love my name. very fitting.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a shop teacher and my students often call me Mrs. N. Kids forget names and mispronounce the easiest of names, so I am happy with it. Although I think my sixth grade class has a competition going to see who can say Mrs. N the most during a single class.


----------



## Dukegijoe (Jan 19, 2010)

I picked up the nickname in college. I was in ROTC, and we all got names based on GI Joe Characters. I am tall, blonde, and broad shouldered, so I got the nickname Duke (I also was … am… was the type of person who took charge of group activities, yet another thing Duke did a lot of). The name stuck through my time in the Army, and I found that I could use the name on most forums, provided I added the "GIJOE"... I am still blonde, tall, and broadshouldered… so I kept the name!


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

my nick is job site given referring to the fact that I'm a tool whore. So I was nicked after the toy company, I just changed the spelling.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

simply, im bob and i have a 67 camaro, despite some ideas from younger kids asking if im 67 years old and get naked on webcams..lol


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

During my days as a carpenter, they called me "Lightning"....Because I never struck the same place twice. ;D


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

chris is the birth name and stef is just a lot easier to say the stefanowicz … my wife to be loves me for that


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

First name and was in the Air Guard working on F16's. May add (ret) since I retired.


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

*poroskywood*- that never occurred to me that someone wood take kol as meaning "cool"...interesting!
Personally I think Keith and I are 2 totally SUPER cool individuals (LMAO!!), so if that's what you think when you see our names…then so be it! HA,ha! ;~)


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I took mine from my first and very loyal bird dog, a golden retriever and a fantastic retriever he was and a great companion.

Trained him myself when he was a puppy and he was a great dog, but very mischievious as a puppy so I named him after the character in the Peter Sellers movie, his manservant Cato that always used to jump out and surprise attack him.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

*JJ* I musta worked with you, you were the one leaving all the pecker tracks on the facia we were putting up.

My Dad used to call me that when I was young for just that reason. The only time he said Lightning would strike the same place twice would be after I hit my thumb, he was right.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

the way i got mine, was from my little big sister she's older than me but very much shorter than me. My mom used to call me chicken chest cuz i was so skinny but i hit the weights for a few years and it's no going back now. All my close friends call me big ike too not cuz of my sis though i guess cuz i weigh about 260lbs now with no neck. I have now two names either big ike or big daddie


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I like to think of myself as a craftsman and I live on a lake in Maine. Well on the land on the side of the lake of course.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

My initials are NB

An uncle used to call me NB … but … one day … added the "eener" part to it.

I liked it 

*shopguryl*: one of the things that I truly love most about this website is that … even when it becomes abundantly clear that somebody is just itching for a fight …. most people around here just won't give it to them.

And that-to me-makes this a WONDERFUL place to learn, discuss, share, and enjoy the company of others with similar interests


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

I deal with the public 5 days a week, when a customer walks in and says how ya doing I answer jussdandy so it just seemed logical to me but whatever.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

CampD, Camp as in my little place in the middle of Vermont and D as in my first name Doug. I've been designing and building camps and homes in throught NE and this is how we name all the places. Been using this handle for far to long.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron , ' boss ' , what my latin workers call me , that or ' maestro ' .

different pronunciation in spanish ,
accent over the o ,
to strengthen it ,

kind of like po-ta-to ,
and 
pot-tat-o .


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I like Beer.
My lineage is German.
Moge (likes) + Bier (beer)


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

shopguryl 
It takes courage and humility to recognize our mistakes. 
My congratulations to you for doing so and apologies gladly accepted.


----------



## rcs47 (Oct 31, 2009)

I use rcs47 for Riverside Cabinet Shop, a shop my Dad started in 1947, and ran for fifty years.


----------



## Dyidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Partly my wife's fault…..DYI Dawg….Do It Yourself Dawg. I can be impatient at times….
I got/earned this name from always wanting to learn something new and trying to save a few bucks by doing it myself. I sometimes bite off more than I can chew (just like my dogs do sometimes). So, there you are.


----------



## Dyidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Rob,
Amen!

BTW, I'm in Ventura.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

My hometown EVERYBODY had nicknames. We grew up when CB's were the thing.Mine was Mr.Chips . Because I played with wood, and a TV show about home a handyman back then (Not the motorcycle chips)
So when I joined LJ we just added Canadian. 
Buffalo Chips sounded to disgusting ! (chuckle)


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have used my screen name for many years as my email address…. 
C=first intial 
lieb= shortend version of last name and a nickname used by my shop teacher in high school
91= year i graduated (also happens to be my daughters birthday) so its worked out kind of good

CtL


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

i chose 456 because seven ate nine! HA!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Not for the pun-impaired.

AtomJack…well. Those who know me expect the wickedest of puns, and get them. I've restrained myself here, since this is a nice woodworking site where I enjoy looking at excellent craftsmaship and drool-worthy wood. That said, I nicked this handle from a book, "Footfall", by Niven and Pournelle. I read a lot of Sci-Fi (my degree in Physics notwithstanding, as Pournelle is a PhD physicist and their stories have a lot of hard science in them), and in that book, they use atomic bombs to launch a spaceship (look up project Orion, if you're interested) to fight the aliens. A biker stumbles on the place where they're building the spaceship, and is closed-mouthed because he knows diddly about what is going on (he's not briefed, obviously) so another worker says he must be an "atomjack"- physicist- because he is so tight-lipped. Totally ironic, to say the least- he doesn't even have a high school education. Pretty unexciting eh (not to mention long)?

Also, I can just imagine this tiny little jack that can only lift one atom at a time- an "atom jack". Ba-dump- ching. There's your pun!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Little Cope was my nickname when I was a kid, from the other kids in the neighborhood… Older Brother was Cope, I was Little Cope…
Our last name is Coppez, which is pronounced like Lopez.
Not being a member of the Law Enforcement community, I couldn't very well use littlecop and littlecopp is even sillier!! LOL
So I spelt it the way it sounds… I kinda get a kick out of it too, because it makes me sound like I have no patience…


----------



## Woodripper (Mar 22, 2010)

I can never think of good names for things but when I started here I had just finished ripping a bunch of wood and I wanted a name that had something to do with wood…viola!

About the whole pronouncing names wrong…I have been to many different countries and had trouble saying many names, doesnt matter who you are or where your from we all have troubles sometimes, we are humans after all. Besides when people pronounce their names differently then how they are spelled it is confusing…FAVRE…thats all I am gonna say.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

yar ydoc
Ray Cody


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

mine stuck from when friends and I use to play BattleTech in High school. M name is Dave and Davion is on the nations in the game.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Forty years welding and I love my Lil red chevy truck with the 3 1/2" chrome pipes and the 4 speed main trans and the three speed brownie. (double overdrive) When it grows up I want it to be a Peterbilt. Rand


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Live Forever is a song by my favorite band growing up. A raucous lil' number from across the pond known as Oasis.


----------



## chickenguru (Mar 15, 2010)

I sell poultry for a living.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

30 years ago….....I moved to New Mexico…....shortly after…..I went back to the family home in Ohio…......when I 
walked thru the door…....my Sis said …......."well I'll be…......it's the New Mexico Kid!"

So I've been the nmkidd ever since


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine is simple. Kerux is the Greek word for 'Herald'... preacher in the New Testament. That's what I do.


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

My nicknane was given to me by a cowboy that had a ranch next to ours just to piss me off. My real name is Cory and about 40 years ago there was a tv show about a little boy named Cory Baker "The Cory Baker Show". Anyway this cowboy called me Baker Baby just to watch me get mad (I was only about 5 at the time) he even made up a song to go with the name to really stir me up. Eventually all of the other ranchers we knew called me that as well and I eventually got over being mad, in time it was shortened to Bake and I have carried it ever since.
Cory "Baker Baby" Cannon


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Guess what kind of wood I have access to the most?

That's right, Scrap Wood.

So, Scrappy

Thanks for starting this post. It has been very interesting reading all the responses.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

My grandson's name is Ryder. MY trucks name is "Easy Ryder". He is 7 years of age and is a pretty good shot with his Redryder BB gun. So as the old Christmas story goes,  "Be careful, you'll shoot your eye out."


----------



## ardbeg (Feb 10, 2010)

Simple as simple can be: I like Ardbeg single malt scotch whisky. www.ardbeg.com


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

when I'm not in the shop working wtih wood I'm on the computer looking at wood. One day my daughter looks at me and says Daddy you are a woodnut.


----------



## DeadAppleJay (Mar 26, 2010)

My wife and I bought a home with some dying apple trees. We call our place "Dead Apple Farm". Jay is my first name.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

I am the guy who cuts the wood at work


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Um… really don't have an explaination for mine… heh

The name was given to me right after high school and it stuck. The only people who call me "Robert" are my immediate family. Kind of sounds funny when my folks and my wife are talking about me. It sounds like they're talking about 2 different people.

-Bobby


----------



## jerseyshore (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm where i live


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

I live out in the woods in northern New Hampshire, and my daughter called me this when I moved here.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I nave a 53 Studebaker truck that I just can't seem to get finished. When signing up here I had meant to use $tudie as a password, when it came up as my handle I liked it & just left it that way. You can see the truck in my projects.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Eh…..well…....My first name is Lowell but that was my dad's name so they called me by my middle name, Tommy and later Tom. When I started signing art work, leather and wood I decided to abbreviate it to "Thos." because it sounded much more old fashioned, you know, like Thos. Jefferson, Thos. Chippendale????? Amazing how many people pronounce like it looks.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

Getneds is a simple web adress for my store called New Englands Distribution store" hence the neds. Thats all simple to remember and type. I learned a lot about my fellow jocks though


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP

Ms. Debbie P.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Reply #1: Um, uh…yeah, what MsDebbieP said!
Reply #2: Wow, am I boring! If I made one up now it would have to be: "Knot2creative".

Thanks for the post Bertrand. Lots of fun.


----------



## isetegija (Oct 11, 2008)

isetegija is a Estonian word, meaning a person who makes things by himself.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

HMMMM, let me think about this one.
I'm sure you can figure mine out for yourself.
Speaks for itself.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I just don't have any originality I guess.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

My first name is Larry middle initial is D last name begins with N and I'm a Jr.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

"Lucky Dawg" 
Been hit by five cars while on a bike
Broken neck survivor
countless injuries racing BMX
knee surgeries on both knees
Broke two motorcycles in half from jumping
survived a 8" long blod clot in my leg

I'm 39 and DAWG'S I'm LUCKY to wake up in the morning and
be able to get out of bed. hahahaha!

Actually the name was given to me to make fun of me,
because I have had so many injuries and seem to crash a lot!


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

bayspt has been my junk email address since I got my first web enabled PDA. Bays is the last name, PT stands for Palm Top ie palm top computer. Thos. I have to admit I knew it was an abbreviation, but didn't know it was for Thomas.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine shows no originality at all. I'm British and I make boxes. My mind went blank when I joined LJs and fell back on desriptiveness.

Martyn


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

I always wondered: can one really "be too rich" (b2rtch)?
jm82435=initials + zip code


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

"Bob the Builder" was taken…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" I always wondered: can one really "be too rich" (b2rtch)?" this is good.
Certainly I am not too rich but I am rich enough


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Its from Quartersawn White Oak…my favorite wood used in my favorite style… Craftsman /Arts and Crafts. I deleted the "e " to fit as my first screen name.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

My last name is Charles. People have always called my Chuck. Since I'm married and like to think I wear the pants in the family (aka the head person in the family) I came up with "The Head Chuck".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Mine was born of disaster and a warning to anyone who recognizes the prescription drug in my name. The idiot that put me on it doubled the dose when he should have taken me off. I had a very severe reaction. My kids researched and diagnosed the problem. It took me 3 years to be able to type again. Another year before I could write things without having to have my wife proof read to see if it makes sense. I fired the drs and took myself off 6 years ago. I still suffer minor issues that started while being on 400 mg of Topamax a day. Beware of the quacks that take kick backs from big pharma.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Well Gary's mom already gave him that so I took my profession as a nickname. It tends to bring out the worst in others. An interesting side benefit of the name is that a bureau is a chest of drawers commonly made of wood. So I could be a maker of bureaus if I ever get around to it.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Charles,

You keep thinking that. That's fine. We'll all go along with your story. I just wouldn't tell your wife if I were you. 

Mine's boring - first part of my last name. And most of the socially acceptable sobriquets were taken.

Whit


----------



## mancave (Jan 4, 2010)

a couple of years ago we moved and I kept insisting any place HAD to have a garage/workshop, my wife started refering to the fact I needed a mancave. Now I have one and spend most of my free time there.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

zlatan first name, added the first letter from my last name v, to avoid confussion from all the other zlatans. People ussually call me Z.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Mine sounds like I'm a big bear of a guy who likes pies but actually when I met the LOML she called me her "Bearie" cause (I guess) I was nice to hug and I called her "My Sweetie Pie". So I put the two together and came up with Bearpie cause I'd rather have that than Bear Sweetie Pie!!!! 

Erwin Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I use my initials. I wanted to be known for my work and see if my skills were up to par and not judged by my gender/age/etc..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Bearpie, Just think how happy we are that you are not *Bare* Sweetie Pie!!!! ) )


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Years ago, user names could only be 8 characters. On the system I used to work on, my high school's standard user ID format was first and middle initial, and then the leading characters in the last name to where it is unique. So since Daniel Brent Hosking was already in the system (dbhos) mine ended up being dbhost… My college did the same exact thing. It stuck and I have been using it ever since. I have used this User ID all over the place since 1986… I guess I just resist change too much…


----------



## BOOGE (Apr 12, 2010)

My name is Baxter John O'Brien and got BJ for years until a french girl I worked with on Green Island used to call me BooShay this was finally shortened to Booge and its been the same for the last fifty years.even with my family LOL


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

b2rtch,I got to think, with all the Harbor Freight tools you have, you must have a large pile of cash stashed somewhere. LOL (j/k)"

Sure but I am going to use it to build me a brand new shop (about 750 sq feet, with insulation, heater and air conditioning)), then the pile will be gone, replaced by a hole in my bank account.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

No..I am not trying to triumph over everyone….I just have a serious weakness for English motorcycles I grew up collecting them. If the name couldn't be Triumph1 (the "1" just because Triumph is usually taken) it would have been Norton.

My newest baby..










My old baby that had to be sold to get the new baby…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

When I was much younger I used to have British bikes ( that was before the Japanese invasion).
I had BSA Road Rocket, Velocette V-line, Royal Enfield. 
I never had a Triumph. 
I also had a 360 Ducatti desmo.
I also had a Peugeot, nice bike for the time 
The British bikes were not much more than junk, leaking oil every where and constantly breaking down and falling apart. 
The Ducati was very sweet.
Today I ride a Honda Magna, a beautiful bike which is for sale.


----------



## woodb1 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was looking thru this site and it just came to me and no one had it yet. thus I woodb1


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 9, 2010)

I placed an ad in our local paper for a tools/garage sale stating:

"Eccentric tinkerer cleans out attic, garage and workshop"

I had about 25 guys show up an hour early. Must not be many "guy" sales in our town!


----------



## FordMike (Nov 23, 2008)

I work/slave at a Ford dealership Monday thru Friday, and there everybody everybody calls me Lumberjack because my last name is Bolerjack and I play with lumber as a side business.


----------



## puupalikka (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, my nick is a combination of two finnish words.

*Puu* means wood
*palikka* means in this case a small block. its also a used when you think someone is a little stupid or simple… So simple mind working with wood…  I dont know if any other gets the humor out of that, but we finnish have our twisted sense of humor! =))

and puupalikka is also the name of my woodworking blog.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Twenty plus years ago when i staarted framing…My first boss use to yell " quit widdlin ..Let's go were framing ".I always thought it was funny…But know i think its not soo funny cuz i think i spelled it wrong…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i always wondered about that autumn…and now your just an older hippie chic….....{>..and im an old hippie dude…....who is loosing his hair…......lol…i got my name while living in alaska, i grew to love the grizzly bear, i studied everything i could get my hands on…i believe i have the spirit of the grizzly with in me and i believe they are truly one of gods most majestic animals…having said that…thats why im the grizzman….....i am grizzman ['''''] hear me roar…..........


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Grizz, keep it down. I'm trying to take my morning nap. Rand

PS…I think I'm over the phone number thing…...


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh…im so sorry rand…i didnt realize that you were so sleepy and tired..how inconsiderate of me…well just to make it up to you …try this…1-800 i dont-give-acrap LOL….


----------



## Percula (Apr 17, 2010)

Mine comes from the fact that one of my too many interests is clownfish. I used to be a breeder, and now just keep a few pets around. My favorite of the 28 species of clownfishes is the the Amphiprion percula http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_clownfish They are very long lived (documented cases > 28 years), have a very friendly "personality" and are very brave and have a comical nature to them.

The name is pronounced per-coo-la


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

My REAL name is Alfred E. Neuman, but I use the name of the most adored man on the planet in humbleness.


----------



## papabear (Mar 28, 2009)

Growing up from my mid teens on even now, people think I am a big bear. Heavier set, scratch my back on any free wall corner or door frame.

My daughter calls me papa so there we go papabear.


----------



## dustywing (Aug 19, 2009)

Pretty simple to figure out the Goldwing gets dusty. Spend to much time on the computer or the many day to day chores. Wish I could say because I spend to much time in my shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Grizz,
Correction: That's no roar man, it's just gas from all that sauerkraut.


----------



## MarkR (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine is fairly straight forward, first name and the first letter of my last name


----------



## PawPawTex (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy moly! There's been alot of responses to this one! LOL Mine's easy. My grand daughters call me their PawPaw and we live in Texas. Enough said?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey roger…you might be right….i was wondering what that smell was…....darn…you always have to give me trouble..just when i though eating the kraut was ok….....well just plug your nose….....ive got to grill some brauts soon…and ya gotta have kraut on those…...and then baked beans….....lol…........here it comes again…...HEAR ME ROAR….............wake up rand…....and smell the grizz


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Grizz,
I'm proud of you Grizz, your plan to reduce oil imports by producing an unending supply of natural gas (kraut, beans, brats renewable ingredient supply ) which makes other concerned citizens turn green.
You the Man


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

My favorite all time. If I'd been 10 years younger, it'd probably be Hobbs…..


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

"Dadoo" was given to me by my grandson when he first started talking. At first we thought it was gibberish, but after the second and third time, it stuck. He's 8 y/o now and still calls me Dadoo everywhere we go. I also requested it be engraved on my tombstone if ever that day should come. As for the pic??? I've a medical and science degree, and I'm always experimenting on something, so i figured a Mad Scientist pic would be best. Watch out for gaseous emissions around here!


----------



## TITAN2 (Sep 25, 2010)

In the late 70's I served in the airforce as a TITAN2 missile propellent specialist, was involved in a accident while fueling the missile and was retired from the air force on a permanent disability, I loved the military and have allways used this name online.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Shot the second legal elk in modern North Dakota history.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a hard time staying upright. Laid the Harley down a few times a number of years ago breaking assorted ribs/collar bone,etc., had God throw a deer in front of my Harley 8 years ago next week, totaling the bike and breaking a half dozen of ribs on my left side, and then just 3 weeks ago on Labor Day, God pulled a 24' extension ladder out from under me and I am now nursing 21 fractures of my RIGHT ribs (#3-8 each broken front AND rear with #9-10 just one break each in the rear) PLUS fracturing my right lower lumbar vertebrae (L1-5 plus T9 transverse processes).

FWIW, I am already up walking, off the narcotics for the past week, and loving my hot tub. I'm sure this pisses God off but I refuse to leave this planet at the moment! My friends tell me that once I earned the name "HorizontalMike" that I didn't have to keep "renewing" the title but it seems that God just likes to keep messin' with me. *;-)*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Well, it couldn't happen to a nicer guy Mike


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Abbot, just how is Costello doin' these days?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

"Manitario" - a hiking trail near my home that I love; thought it suited me for a nickname.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Oh, he's looking good Mike, especially seeings how he's been dead for 50 years. A bit thin and leathery but hey, what's new huh?









.
.
Rest in peace Lou. You were great at what you did (even though it was before my time).


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

I have worked for 15 years in the trauma room of our local hospital. 4 years ago I was promoted to night coordinator but the folks in the ER still page me when a "good trauma" is expected. The nickname stuck.


----------



## jiji (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats what mom called me.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Mine comes from an old movie, "Cotton Comes to Harlem", in which one of the detectives was called Gravedigger. One of my buddies started calling me that in the mid '70's, and it stuck. I've been Gravedigger ever since.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Abbott said regarding Costello:
"Oh, he's looking good Mike, especially seeings how he's been dead for 50 years. A bit thin and leathery but hey, what's new huh?"

Dang! Dat 'splains it! NOW I understand your humorous remarks throughout the LJ postings. Thanks for sharing. *;-)*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Your welcome Pal. I'm glad we cleared that up


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

terry is my family nickname…603 is the NH area code,which i used to live in…..since terry is usually a used name,i still use 603 where ever i use the name terry


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never cared what people called me - as long as it wasn't late for dinner, or payday. - lol


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

I was always trying to give away wood chips from my planer and other tools My friends started to call me wood chips. chips is short for wood chips


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I had good friends i was visiting at the time of thinking up a name that were exactly 125 miles away.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Mac (or Mc) is a common prefix in Scottish and Irish surnames and means "Son Of…", and LEGNO is Italian for Wood.
So I am a son of wood.
Gerard


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I am a ham radio operator. My call sign ends in PMZ. Hams say zed instead of z when saying their call sing. Another ham in the local club began calling me Pimzed. I added the second D when I was writing a monthly article in the club news letter. All my ham friends have called me that for 20 years.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Mine stems from another forum related to Mustangs….Another user was named Marc so to be a wiseass I chose Mark with A K.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought I was one

and dont want to remove doubt

nuff said


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

My Mom gave me this name in 1942


----------



## 76winger (Nov 12, 2009)

Mine represents the 1976 Honda Gold Wing I purchased in 1978, at the age of 21 and still own today at the age of 53.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dustbunny (Lisa) is right…..........well, actually Napoleon Bonapartes quote…...."Imagination rules the world" least I think it's his quote ????


----------



## TheOldWizard (Oct 15, 2010)

I used to be called *Da Perfesser*, a nickname I used on an "on-air" radio gig that lasted about a year back in the late seventies. I guess people called me that because I have a PhD in Physics. When I had to come up with a handle on AOL, I used* ngnear* (pronounce it…"N" "G" "near") because I am a Professional Engineer (civil). My nickname here (and lots of other places) comes from a sign that one of my staff members gave to me to go over my office door: "Nobody gets in to see the Wizard…not nobody, not no way." It has kind of stuck, and I like it, too. I added the "Old" because…well, because I'm old! LOL


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I noticed that this morning:

started 193 days ago 
2280 views 
166 replies

I started this thing over 6 months ago,and it still is going. 
I am surprised that there is not more answers, compared with the number of viewers, not even 10%.

Thank you all for taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## wysong (Sep 4, 2010)

it's easy to type , and pretty sure wasn't already used 
and a name I can use across the internet.

and hutch was gone


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I got mine because I also was late to this site and my nicknames were all taken. We have lots of pine beetle
killed wood right now, and a fungus from the beetle turns the some of the pine tree blue in color. I like free,
except for the work, wood so I have a bit of Bluepine I use, The 38 because 38 special would have made it too
long.

As ever, Gus the 71 year young laborer, trying to become a carpenters apprentice.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I was joining up on Ebay and my wife was sitting at the computer and she was signing up for me. She said what's your name going to be. So I said something, I forget what, and she said "it's taken"; I said another - "taken", I said another, "taken" - well this went on for 20 or 30 minutes and we were both getting a little frustrated - especially my wife.  My wife finally said "WILL YOU HURRY UP AND PICK A NAME THAT IS NOT TAKEN?" - I blurted out helluvawreck and it wasn't taken and Ive been stuck with it now for about 6 or 7 years.

Actually, I went to Georgia Tech and what I meant to say was ramblinwreck; both wreck and helluva are in the theme song: so that was what I was thinkin' of I suppose.

I'm a Ramblin' Wreck from Georgia Tech, and a hell of an engineer-
A helluva, helluva, helluva, helluva, hell of an engineer.
Like all the jolly good fellows, I drink my whiskey clear.
I'm a Ramblin' Wreck from Georgia Tech and a hell of an engineer.
Oh! If I had a daughter, sir, I'd dress her in White and Gold,
And put her on the campus to cheer the brave and bold.
But if I had a son, sir, I'll tell you what he'd do-
He would yell, 'To hell with Georgia!' like his daddy used to do.
Oh, I wish I had a barrel of rum and sugar three thousand pounds,
A college bell to put it in and a clapper to stir it round.
I'd drink to all the good fellows who come from far and near.
I'm a ramblin', gamblin', hell of an engineer!

Most people use these lines;

Like every honest fellow,
I takes my whisky clear,
I'm a rambling wreck from Golden Tech,
a helluva engineer.

So that was what I was thinkin' of I suppose. However, the name, helluvawreck, kind of fits me because I am a helluvawreck  Actually, I become more of a helluvawreck the older I get. :-|


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

Simple. I'm a network engineer.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Like working with wood and crafting things together.Rig it up work . 47 born yr.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe are the first letters in my first name, and my last name, I got this name in my previous work as a email, but the students liked it and gave this name MaFe (maf-fe).
Vintage architect from my job as a architect, and passion for old stuff.
Mad F - guess some of you know why!
Rhykenologist was given to me here on LJ.
In private the only real nick name I had was 'the happy man' amongst my friends when I was young.
Funny post, great idea,
best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine is what I was called in the military, my name. The icon next to my name is Randolph the wooden reindeer. The first wood project I made. I thought it would make my name more memorable, since in the USA my name is common, and even more in England where I was made, then born in the USA. Hope that explains it. It's translation mean "Broad river" which explains why I talk so much…..big mouth.


----------



## tinman_362 (May 12, 2011)

I guess mine doesn't really make sense her on LJ, it is more of a work nickname.

I have been a Texas peace officer for quite a while. I have done many jobs in law enforcement and I throw myself into my work. At one point in my career, I was a traffic officer. I gave a LOT of citations during my time as a traffic officer. My co-workers started jokingly calling me Tinman (Wizard of Oz) because they said that I had no heart, My badge # is 362, hence the tinman_362. The name stuck with me on SWAT team. I have been using it for years now and just got used to it.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

"Willie" was already taken. Since I drive an old Jeep CJ5, and I use "CJWillie" on a couple Jeep sites, it just makes it easier to remember who I am. I'd write down all that stuff I can't remember but I'd probably lose the list!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

my mother JaDean named me after Dainel and Mark from the Bible.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

mine is just my name .don't know where it came from .i must have some other names too,because when some people get mad at me they call me them and then they wave and don,t even use all there fingers


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

posted 04-09-2010.
5901 views
171replies so far.
We need more, many more replies


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

All good names that describe me were already taken; moron, idiot, 
and everything related to old and grumpy too.

I am definition of Klutz, so bad it is embarrassing to use my real name. 
Truth is I should be banned from using any tools, anywhere, anytime, any place.

Yesterday, I was on my knees adjusting belt tension on motor under 15" planer, stood up and whacked my head on dust chute - left a gash. Did it not once, but twice.

About once a week I manage to knock utility knife or chisel off the bench, and on the floor. I am really lucky, too. Every 3rd or 4th time, the dislocated sharp tool lands vertical and sticks in my foot or thigh. Knife stuck in my shoe just this week. Have banned any knife in shop that doesn't retract due these regular events. All my chisels have tip guards. When sharpening plane blades or chisels, the question is not will I cut myself; question asked by wife is how many times, and due we need more band aids or super glue to tack them closed. I even manage to get razor burn on my arm when trying to test blade sharpness too many times.

Don't get started on splinters. I have 2 pair of tweezers in shop, and use them daily.

Have 8+ story worthy scars on each hand from accidents with various sharp and/or dangerous things. The gold ring got stuck in ladder story is a terrifying one. So is the one about stray cat that sneak into house, and scratched/bit thru my leather gloves several time as I attempted to remove it from under the bed. Now that my hairline has mostly receded, 5 different scars show from various: 'Hey, watch this events', or 'hammers don't bounce back'. The list is long and glorious, but you get the idea.

You might think I don't care about being safe, but opposite is true. I am extremely conscious about safety. And yet I still manage to hurt myself, just a little less often now that I am older, wiser and slower.

Yes, the Foe ********************s here, I AM A KLUTZ.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

In the series Thin Blue Line, Stephen Fry plays the part of Brigadier Blaster Sumps. I loved the character, what can I say, funny as heck. Any way, I liked the character name too but thought it might be a little coarse for my handle so I borrowed from it and changed it to read BlasterStumps.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I was born with the hiccups. The first time my daddy saw me, he was horrified. He told everyone who would listen that I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen and that I sounded just like a cricket. From that day forward, I have always been known as Cricket.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

mine is just boring. Name / initial.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Great thread resurrection.

Former soccer coach and I ride a recumbent trike - 2004 WizWheelz 3.6 - great fun


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

> I was born with the hiccups. The first time my daddy saw me, he was horrified. He told everyone who would listen that I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen and that I sounded just like a cricket. From that day forward, I have always been known as Cricket.
> 
> - Cricket


 The Cricket nickname is cool but, for the ugliest baby persuasions it sounds like someone deserved to have his foot stomped on.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I tried SEVERAL different "user names" when I signed up on LJ. The site kept rejecting them for one reason or another. (I note that some LJ said were "taken" are never used, but this is the age of "modern INconvieniences")
SO, I reverted to what "the Boss" calls me based on my reactions to her when she either interrupts me while I'm in the woodshop or toy train room (usually at the absolute WORST times) or when she asks me stupid questions like "Do want to go with me for awhile to the mall…..?" My response are not the most tolerant. BTW, almost EVERY guy here will answer "NO" to that last one, but I have even MORE reason the hate malls than most. I was in the Property Management of a three story shopping mall for almost 28 years before I got transferred to an office complex. Don't even TALK to me on the Friday after Thanksgiving, unless it's about woodworking….. LOL


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Because I am *old* and, as in all things, I still consider myself a *novice*!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

socrbent, I still do not get it


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Some of you (or most of you) have very strange and enigmatic nicknames.
> How did you get your nickname?
> 
> - b2rtch


I don't have a Nickname. I use my Real Name. Hope that's okay with you!

Enigma- "Something that baffles understanding and cannot be explained"

P.S.- This is an OLD 2010 Posting. I guess* Resurrection *is the Name Of The Game!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> posted 04-09-2010.
> 5901 views
> 171 replies so far.
> We need more, many more replies
> ...


Sorry! I didn't see your Announcement and Plea for more Replies!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

If'n you ever are with me during a Rust Hunt….you'll soon understand the Bandit part….571 was the last month I was in high school….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I butcher wood in the evenings. During the day I am know as , okay nevermind those various names…. LOL


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

M.E.L. are the initials of my full name and was born in 1952, so mel52.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies.
We need more.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Thank you all for your replies.
> We need more.
> 
> - b2rtch


How did YOU come about with "b2rtch" BERT?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Richard, the answer is further up in the thread.
Here it is again:
I am French, my first name is Bertrand.
American people struggle with foreign names and especially when is more than one or two syllables in them. 
So to make is easier on them I shortened my name to Bert ( that they still cannot spell or pronounce, They spell it Burt. Nest time I shall choose Jack). 
Then later when I had to created a user name for my email and so on, I simply replaced the 'e" in Bert by a "2", the "ch" is simply the first two letters of my last name


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

> Richard, the answer is further up in the thread.
> Here it is again:
> I am French, my first name is Bertrand.
> American people struggle with foreign names and especially when is more than one or two syllables in them.
> ...


Bert, it's really not nice to generalize. Some people, even more famous than you, spell it Burt  And people whose English is a second language, many times, but not always, butcher the English language as well; both in written form as well as spoken language. Touché 

The reasoning behind my screen name is fairly obvious


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Richard, the answer is further up in the thread.
> Here it is again:
> I am French, my first name is Bertrand.
> American people struggle with foreign names and especially when is more than one or two syllables in them.
> ...


Thank You Bert. Much Appreciated!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You are welcome Richard


----------

